# Primal Shift (post-apocalyptic)



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Post-Apocalyptic-Serial-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00BUT3II6









http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00D5U5I54

I'm thrilled to announce the release of my new post-apocalyptic thriller, Primal Shift.

Here's the blurb:

It's July the Fourth, and Americans have slowed down long enough to celebrate their independence - and the day off. But a thousand motorists suddenly abandon their cars on the Golden Gate Bridge and leap to their deaths in a roiling bay. Jets packed with families rain down from the skies above Salt Lake City International Airport, dotting the landscape with orange fireballs. Worse yet, New York City police launch a murderous rampage against those they swore to protect and serve.

Law and order across the globe collapses in less than five minutes, plunging humanity into chaos.

Something is affecting our minds, our sanity. Could it be a terrorist attack? The ultimate virus? Or an experiment gone horribly wrong?

A handful of survivors claws its way out of the ashes of the old world, strangely unaffected by The Shift. Among them, a frantic mother desperate to find her son. A sailor hunting a soulless killer. A former CEO willing to kill for power over this new, feral wasteland.

Together, they'll battle both the hordes of bloodthirsty cannibals who used to be their own families and neighbors, and a dark figure who commands these legions with his every twisted whim.

Someone somewhere must know what happened, where to find safety. And whether those eerie lights shimmering in the skies overhead are an omen of something far worse than even this bleak living hell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Griffin,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

"Excellent, Disturbing, Riveting Apocalyptic/Post-Apocalyptic Multi-Charactered Thriller"

Three great new reviews have already come in for Primal Shift. 
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00BUT3II6

Sign up for my mailing list to be notified of new releases. 
http://eepurl.com/q1FwL


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Just released Episode 2 of Primal Shift. 
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00C6ND4HK

Would you survive the end of the world?


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Griffin Hayes said:


> Just released Episode 2 of Primal Shift.
> http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00C6ND4HK
> 
> Would you survive the end of the world?


Thats the question I ask myself sometimes. Its all well seeing programs on TV, like the walking dead, Revelations and such, but how would people cope. Would they resolve the problem instantly as they know how to act and deal with the situation. For example, if there was an epidemic of Zombies, would people really panic, would they just deal with them. Ummm, or would things just go chaotic as depicted... Interesting.

Cool covers by the way, the theme fits well throughout the two books.
Shane


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Shane,

I've read some post-apocalyptic stories about special forces types hunkered down in well-stocked bunkers, but I always wondered how the average Joe would react. Thanks for having a look.


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

"Excellent, Disturbing, Riveting Apocalyptic/Post-Apocalyptic Multi-Charactered Thriller"

Episode three of Primal Shift is now live! Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00CIEG7UI


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

The first review of Primal Shift episode three is in.

"Holy crap this episode of primal shift was absolutely nail biting...which is why I have nO fingernails left!!! Amazing installment! It was so good I read it in just about one sitting!!! I highly recommend this series and all mr Hayes ebooks! Awesome author and awesome books!! GO GET THEM!"


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

The fourth episode of Primal Shift is due out May 13th. 
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00BUT3II6

Here's what people are saying about the series:

"This is the way the world ends... and it's AWESOME!...You're in great hands for this ride, as Griffin Hayes is a master storyteller; he tears the world apart and makes you beg for more, more, more."

"It really is a thrilling story. If you want to read a great story, then this is definitely for you. You will not regret it and if you are not a fan of Griffin Hayes, after you read his book, any of his books, you will be!! ENJOY the read, I definitely did!!"

"Wow, what a fantastic read. I found this episode to be the best one yet...I haven't been disappointed yet with any of the book's I have read by him. I highly recommend this outstanding series to anyone and everyone."


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

A quick note to announce the release of episode 4 of Primal Shift. Could you survive the end of the world?
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00CSYMJMI


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Like the covers. Just an idea, You might want to post all four books together on your first post so its easer for people to see the books instead of scrolling through the entire topic, they might miss one, and make it easy for the lazy people like me


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks Shane.


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

"This is the way the world ends... and it's AWESOME!"

*The explosive finale of Primal Shift Volume 1 is now online. *
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00D381JRE


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

For those awaiting the release of Primal Shift Volume 1 before giving the series a try, now's your chance!
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00D5U5I54

For a taste test, Part 1 will be free from June 7-11. 
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00BUT3II6


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

"This story had me hook, line and sinker! Now I'm going to grab the rest of this season."

*For a limited time Volume 1 of Primal Shift is only $2.99! (reduced from $5)*
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00D5U5I54


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

"Fantastic continuation"
"AWESOME READ!"
"He did it again!"


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

On July 4, 2017, a worldwide amnesia plunges civilization into the dark ages. Only a few escape the initial effects, but how long can they survive in a barbaric new world?

Grab Part 1 of Primal Shift for FREE on Amazon!
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00BUT3II6

*What readers are saying*:
"Terrific story"
"Disturbing and quick read"
"Post apocalyptic super read!"
"Great Beginning!"
"This is the way the world ends... and it's AWESOME!"


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking for a couple of quick free reads?

Try *Primal Shift Part 1* (post-apocalyptic)
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-P.../dp/B00BUT3II6

or *Hive* (zombie)
http://www.amazon.com/Hive-ebook/dp/B007004T0U

Also available on: 
*iTunes*: https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/griffin-hayes/id474873603
*B&N*: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/c/griffin-hayes
*Kobo*: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-CA/Sea...chfield=Author


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

*"Excellent, Disturbing, Riveting Apocalyptic/Post-Apocalyptic Multi-Charactered Thriller"

Just a note to let you know that the low price promotion for Volume 1 of Primal Shift ($2.99) is set to end shortly. Get your copy now!
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00D5U5I54

Not sure? Part 1 is FREE. 
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00BUT3II6*


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

*Looking for a couple of quick free reads?*

Try Primal Shift Part 1 (post-apocalyptic)
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-P.../dp/B00BUT3II6

or Hive (zombie)
http://www.amazon.com/Hive-ebook/dp/B007004T0U

Also available on: 
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/griffin-hayes/id474873603
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/c/griffin-hayes


----------



## RichardBrown (May 16, 2011)

In the process of reading Primal Shift. 

Great work, Mr. Hayes.


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Richard!


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

On July 4, 2017, a worldwide amnesia plunges civilization into the dark ages. Only a few escape the initial effects, but how long can they survive in a barbaric new world?

Grab Part 1 of Primal Shift for *FREE *on:

*Amazon*
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00BUT3II6

*B&N*
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/primal-shift-griffin-hayes/1116057481?ean=2940044609686

*Apple*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id621574744

*What readers are saying*:
"Terrific story"
"Disturbing and quick read"
"Post apocalyptic super read!"
"Great Beginning!"
"This is the way the world ends... and it's AWESOME!"


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

"One of the most original TEOTWAWKI stories I've read."

I'm proud to announce the second and final installment of the Primal Shift series is now on Amazon! Kobo, B&N and Apple are soon to follow. 
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00ISE85ZW

_On July 4, 2017, as the country prepared to celebrate its independence, the skies were shattered by strange shimmering lights that sent most of humanity into madness. In an instant, law and order crumbled, plunging the planet into anarchy.

For those who survived The Shift, Rainbowland was supposed to be a safe haven from the chaos and barbarity around them, but sometimes appearances can be deceiving. Someone in the colony has turned to murder; killings connected to an old prophecy about two saviors with the power to rebuild a shattered world, or utterly destroy it._


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00D5U5I54

*From March 25 to April 3 Primal Shift Volume 1 is only .99 cents!*


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

"Wow!"
"A fun ride"
"Can't wait for the next volume!!!!"
"The end of the world as we know it with a suspenseful, supernatural twist"

*Only a few days left to get your copy of Primal Shift Vol. 1 for only .99 cents! *
http://www.amazon.com/Primal-Shift-Post-Apocalyptic-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00D5U5I54


----------

